# Lower unit oil spec



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some mechanics will tell you you can use oil for a different outboard but I like to keep it the same.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I try to use the same oil, not switching brands. If that means continuing to use the factory brand, then yes. If I've been using Quicksilver in a Johnson, I keep using that. There may not be any basis for that, but that's how I roll.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I used to use 85W90 hypoid gear oil in my old johnson...many years ago. No issues, but....

For a few more sheckles, I just stick with yamalube now. I'm sure they would claim that you need the "additives".


----------

